# New to photography, camera within 10k



## mitraark (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking forward to buying a camera, budget is 10k.

Camera will be mostly used to shoot outdoors, sturdy camera preferred as I'll be using it while backpacking, local trains, dusty off roads, damp forests etc.

The Nikon Coolpix L830 is available for Rs10578 at PayTM, is that a good deal? 

New to photography, no knowledge, so don't have any brand or type preferences.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2015)

i will suggest you to wait save some more money at least 25k this 10k cameras are not that good but as you said you are new and want to try first then check out Canon PowerShot SX400


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2015)

OP,
If you're not in a hurry, wait for about a month. They started announcing cameras, you will get older models cheaper or you can get a latest model.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it.going to be worth the wait? I am looking at Canon SX520, it's 11.5k online, some.days ago.it was selling at 10k


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes. But surprisingly the no. of models announced so far is very low comparing to previous years. Hoping they will announce around CP+ in Feb 2nd week. Most likely there will be a big drop in no. of models this year too.

If you're ok with SX520, go ahead. I don't think there will be any more price cut for SX520 when SX530 gets launched.


----------



## nishkotra (Jan 23, 2015)

*Sony Cybershot DSC-WX60* has to be the first choice 

Equipped with a Carl Zeiss Vario-Tessar lens, the snapper has 8x optical zoom, and is said to be good with low-light shots. The camera can record 1080p HD video, and packs in a Micro USB as well as mini HDMI ports. It offers several shooting modes including panorama, HDR, miniature effect, toy camera, illustration, selective colour effect, 3D, and background defocus effect among others. For a street price of Rs 9000, this camera is quite compact and a good buy.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah sx520 has already got a good amount of price cut.


----------

